# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  δεν πιανει ολα τα καναλια ...

## jakjak

εχω παρει αυτον τον αποκωδικοποιητη :
http://www.antennashop.gr/?product=1...t+HD+Tuner+Max

και τον εχω συνδεσει με scart στην τηλεοραση (δεν νομιζω να εχει σχεση αυτο ...) 
το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν πιανει αντεννα , αλφα , νεριτ και δεν ξερω κι εγω τι αλλο ... 

πιανει 17-20 καναλια και σχεδον ολα δειχνουν τηλεμαρκετινγκ ... ελεος ..... γμω την ψηφιακη ......

μενω σε πααααρα πολυ δυσκολη περιοχη ... 
μπορω να κανω κατι ή να ξεχασω την ψηφιακη εποχη και να βλεπω μονο τηλεμαρκετινγκ ???

Υ.Γ. αμα κανω αναζητηση στα τουρκικα καναλια λετε να λυθει το προβλημα με τον αντεννα ???

----------


## SeAfasia

έχω δύο legent tuner max hd και παίζουν μια χαρά βέβαια χωρίς προβλήματα ληψης λόγω περιοχής.
κοίτα την κεραία σου πχ αλλαξε την κατεύθυνση λήψης προς το σημείο αναμετάδοσης και ξανακανε μια σάρωση.
Τα τουρκικά εχουν ωραίους αμανεδες και τη Γαλατασεραι να δεις...

----------

